# Marathon SAR



## tom (Jun 2, 2003)

Hi,

Does anyone have details of the Marathon SAR diver, what kind of movement, value for money and who can source one in this country.

Andy if you are out there get in touch by email.


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Hi Tom

The SAR's movement is an ETA 2824-A2. I won't comment on value, because that's a very subjective matter. I have one, and I do enjoy it. It was horrible to wear on the nylon strap that it comes with - not very balanced at all due to the size and weight of the watch head. The optional bracelet is superb, but that adds another Â£100 to the price.

No UK sources that I know of, so if you wanted one you'd have to buy from the US and then pay customs charges to import it.

Cheers

Foggy


----------



## tom (Jun 2, 2003)

A possible new line for Roy, although I fear the price may be a little too high.


----------

